# Central IL snow



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

not much, about 1.5" now, "they" claim up to 4" by morning.... we will see
but it is the best we had so far


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

at least you have snow. its going to be 81* here...i cant wait to get back to maine


----------

